# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Hair Tattoo

## thomas

I just got my head tattooed a couple of weeks ago and I am thrilled with the outcome!  I have a great hairline now (looks very natural) and the tattoo follicles were blended down into the rest of my remaining hair.  And NO, it won't turn green because REAL TATTOO pigment was used, not the cosmetic junk.

----------


## trs9999

Put up some good pics.  Close-ups, different angles, etc...  Innovative idea, but does it look like a tattoo?  Looking forward to seeing the pictures!

----------


## Tpvsd

Now that is a bold move. Wow!  Good for you man.

----------


## thomas

> Put up some good pics.  Close-ups, different angles, etc...  Innovative idea, but does it look like a tattoo?  Looking forward to seeing the pictures!


 Nope, doesn't look like a tattoo at all!  As I am new, I can't figure out how to post pictures yet...can't find any place to download in an "album?"  I flew to southwest florida to get this done, and well worth the trip.

----------


## Curious108

Did you get your hairline done or your entire head?

----------


## PayDay

Its easy to upload pics. Just hit the reply button, click on the paperclip icon, and when the window opens up click choose file. Once youve chosen the file just hit upload and that's  it. Id love to see some pics, sounds interesting.

----------


## thomas

> Did you get your hairline done or your entire head?


 I got the front hairline recreated, but my entire head was done to shade down and blend into my existing hair so it would look natural.  Heavier where I was bald, then gradually tapering off into my remaining hair.  He was quite the artist. I  would highly recommend it.

----------


## thomas

Well I tried with the pics, all I get is a window asking for a URL.  My photos are on a camera card so I need to upload them from my computer.  The place that gave me my new "hair" gave this to me because I wanted to email pics to my family who is out of state.

----------


## Lee

Sounds great Thomas.  Since you're so pleased with the result, could you tell us who did the work and how much it cost?  I'm looking forward to the pics, thanks for sharing.....

Lee

----------


## Rosso_Corsa

Wow, this is actually a terrific idea. Can't wait to see pics. Looks good from your avatar, but it would be more helpful to see before and after pics.

----------


## thomas

> Wow, this is actually a terrific idea. Can't wait to see pics. Looks good from your avatar, but it would be more helpful to see before and after pics.


 Hi:  I still can't seem to load the pics.  I have a camera card that I am trying to load them from, and the photo upload keeps asking for a URL.  I know the person who tattooed my hair just put them on their website.  But I'm not sure if I can say who did it or their website.  I would love to tell everyone because I am soooo pleased, but I think it's a no-no here.  I thought the price was very reasonable.  They charge $250 an hour and he moved pretty quickly.

----------


## Limmer HTC

I use a program that I downloaded off the web called IrfanView when loading and resizing photos.  This program is my life saver and maybe it can help you.  We are all very anxious to see your results.  I see that you are in Texas, if you are in or near SA you can swing by the office and I will be more than happy to take some quality photos and even help you post them!
Take Care!!!
Jessica
LimmerHTC

----------


## thomas

I am beginning to feel really stupid.  I upload photos many times, but a window usually comes up and asks for a location of the file.  Then I just find the file, the photo and upload, that's how I loaded my avatar.  This is the first time I have encountered an upload asking for a URL......Can I put in the hair website address in when the URL request comes up?  I don't want to do anything wrong here....What I will tell you, it is not that HiStyl place from the U.K.

----------


## Limmer HTC

thomas:
I am thinking you should just take your memory card to a place that will put the pictures on a disc for you (walgreens, target, sam's) and save yourself the stress.  From there it will be much simplier to download and you can have a hard copy for future reference while clearing up space from your memory card...
Best of luck to you!
Jessica :Smile:

----------


## Lee

Hey Thomas:

Just head down to WalMart and ask for a Card Reader/Writer, they cost about 20 bucks.  Mine is a Digital Concepts, 6 slot high speed, 51 in 1.  Simply put your memory card into the appropriate slot and plug the other end into your computer.  It was even easy for me........

Good Luck

----------


## tbtadmin

> Hi:  I still can't seem to load the pics.  I have a camera card that I am trying to load them from, and the photo upload keeps asking for a URL.  I know the person who tattooed my hair just put them on their website.  But I'm not sure if I can say who did it or their website.  I would love to tell everyone because I am soooo pleased, but I think it's a no-no here.  I thought the price was very reasonable.  They charge $250 an hour and he moved pretty quickly.


 Hi Thomas -

Right above the area where it says "Upload File Form a URL" there is a button that says "Choose File" that will allow you to select a file from your harddrive, then hit the upload button. If you still have problems, you can email me the pics at baldtruthradio@gmail.com and I can upload them for you. 

Feel free to go ahead and let people know where you got the tattoo done and you can also provide a link if you like.

----------


## thomas

o.k., thanks.  I was able to make an album in my profile and I posted some photos there.  The place where I went also has me on their website.

The photos were right after I got done (like a minute or 2) and I still had to wash my head (lots of extra ink in the scalp).  So now it's more mellow and the hairline is not so hard and perfect-looking.  Love it!

----------


## vee man

Hey thomas, 

Thanks so much for uploading your pics. 
I saw your gallery on the artistryconcepts website a while ago and it's great to find you on here!
May I ask, how short do you keep your hair? What size attachment blade? Or do you use no clipper guard? 
Thank you.

----------


## thomas

> Hey thomas, 
> 
> Thanks so much for uploading your pics. 
> I saw your gallery on the artistryconcepts website a while ago and it's great to find you on here!
> May I ask, how short do you keep your hair? What size attachment blade? Or do you use no clipper guard? 
> Thank you.


 
I use a clipper with no guard every other day.  But it would depend how fast your hair grows, I guess.  Need to keep the hair fairly short so you can't tell the tattoo from the real hair once it grows a little.

----------


## seraphix

Hi Thomas,

It's good that this is working for you, and the pictures look alright too. I do think it is a drastic step and is not a permanent solution either as a tattoo will change over the years with skin aging etc. If the hair has to be kept that short, then why not shave the head anyway. No matter how good the tattoo is, it will be very difficult to recreate a complete natural look, the pictures on the website look good but not 100% natural. 
I still think this can be a good method to disguise scars from hair transplant surgery maybe?

----------


## thomas

> Hi Thomas,
> 
> It's good that this is working for you, and the pictures look alright too. I do think it is a drastic step and is not a permanent solution either as a tattoo will change over the years with skin aging etc. If the hair has to be kept that short, then why not shave the head anyway. No matter how good the tattoo is, it will be very difficult to recreate a complete natural look, the pictures on the website look good but not 100% natural. 
> I still think this can be a good method to disguise scars from hair transplant surgery maybe?


 I agree it may not be for all, but I kept my hair very short anyway, so it's o.k. for me.  I thought I was too young to have a receding hairline and it personally bothered me, so I did it.  The front of my hair has lightened more now since after those oringal pics that were taken about 3 weeks ago.  People now look at me and tell me I look different and great, but can't tell what is different.  I would say that's natural....but again, not for everyone.  Probably good to HT scars, too because those guys usually wear their hair longer for coverage, don't they?

----------


## vee man

Thomas, 

Do you ever have people spotting the fact it's a tattoo?
Will you be uploading new pics of the softer tattoo hairline?

I had a similar procedure done, on a scar on the back of my head, a bald spot and on the receding temple area. 
My hair is short at the back but I keep it longer at the front. So now the tattoo at the front is covered by my hair and masks any visible balding area. 
I still have decent hair coverage apart from the temple area, and have to use cover up agents like couvre and toppik.
I want to get it short all over like yours, and will go get the tattoo touched up when I do. I did cut my hair short with clippers (no guard) years ago, and remember it looked okay apart from the receding 'v' shape high hairline. 
Sure it's a radical step but it's worth a chance. If I'm not pleased with it I may grow my hair out and put up with masking the receding hairline or shave it bald. The tattoo itself will fade out completely if not touched up.

----------


## vee man

Thomas, 

Do you ever have people spotting the fact it's a tattoo?
Will you be uploading new pics of the softer tattoo hairline?

----------


## liquidssh

just got back from doing it it Florida. I got to say...it really looks fantastic! I' ll be posting pics soon...anyone have any questions I'll be happy to answer

----------


## Mr. 4000

damn that looks like a H&W megasesison right there. 

Nice work, I like it!

what do you do just keep it like that??? 

How long before its starts looking crazy with the real hair growing around it. 


I don't know if I would want to have to shave every 3 days, I hate shaving my face twice a week.........

What is your take on how you will maintain that solid dome cranium tight to the runway look?

Did you pick the hairline??

----------


## liquidssh

for me...with the amount of hair i actually have and how fast it grows - i like to shave it every 2 or 3 days. but i dont mind that. i dont bic it or anything . just use the head clippers with no gaurd. dont know what you mean by tight to the runway look. and yeah i picked the hairline with the artist's help.

----------


## Mr. 4000

> for me...with the amount of hair i actually have and how fast it grows - i like to shave it every 2 or 3 days. but i dont mind that. i dont bic it or anything . just use the head clippers with no gaurd. dont know what you mean by tight to the runway look. and yeah i picked the hairline with the artist's help. He was really fantastic.


 that is cool, so did they draw the hairline on your head first so you could see it  and then make changes?

Apparently you are going to have to keep it pretty tight all the time, but I guess its less work than guys who go clean 100%.

I think it turned out great and the hairline looks good, it doesn't look hard in contrast with the forehead.

----------


## liquidssh

yeah man..thanks! So far so good. I think the first 2 weeks are crucial taking care of it like any real  tattoo. but i'm really thrilled. i'll be posting more pics

----------


## arsgunner

> yeah man..thanks! So far so good. I think the first 2 weeks are crucial taking care of it like any real  tattoo. but i'm really thrilled. i'll be posting more pics


 Looks good!! Did you have work down on the crown? If so,do you have photos?

----------


## liquidssh

yep they worked on the crown too...i didnt want it as much done in that area at the time. still looks good though. i will definitely go back to for touch ups in that area. i'll post pics soon

----------


## Mr. 4000

WOW! nice............

----------


## junkj

I was thinking of getting it done and I'm wondering if it was painful?  Since it seems everytime I hit my head with the lack of hair it hurts pretty bad.

----------


## joeh4n

Wow. It looks so real! :-)

----------


## liquidssh

didnt hurt too bad...i've had other tattoos done. those hurt A LOT more. actually there were times where i almost nodded off. i wouldnt say there was any pain, just a little discomfort. totally worth it

----------


## Beenthere

Hi Guys, I've just stumbled across this thread - and I'm so glad that I did. I've already had a proceedure like this done in the United Kingdom, and the results are incredible!

Check out these links if you want further details:

http://www.histudio.co.uk
http://www.headstyl.com

I'll also try to attach a pic of my own head/hairline following the proceedure, below. Feel free to contact me with any questions!

Attachment 2360

Attachment 2362

Attachment 2363

----------


## FAA952

Sorry for bumping this kind of late.

I'm really intrigued by this method. I still have a good amount of hair, and would like to keep it medium length. If I get this tatoo, will it look weird with medium length hair or will it conceal my thinner spots like Toppik does?

----------

